# Neon Yellow Fluid Leak, Front



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

So I had a bit of a traction Issue last night in the snow. Ran the car off an off ramp, up a grass burm, and then leveled it out and got it back on the ramp. The initial hit was kinda hard, but not tooo bad. Car tracks fine and I thought everything was ok, but thismorning when I was shoveling the driveway I noticed a bright yellow tain in the snow from under the front of my car. Any suggestions?? Car is in the garage thawing now, it'll take a few hours before I can tear into it. 
EDIT: its actualy kinda a neon green.


_Modified by A4 1.8 Turbo at 1:26 PM 2/6/2010_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Neon Yellow Fluid Leak, Front (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

ooh thats no good, what kind of tires are you running? fluid is anti freeze or brake fluid maybe?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Neon Yellow Fluid Leak, Front (cdougyfresh)*

shouldn't be antifreeze. our cars are running G12 which is pink! hopefully in the next few hours it'll be thawed enough to get under there and take the skid plate off and have a looksie. 
I talked to a few of my friends that work at audi and vw dealerships and they think it could also be the pag system die for the AC. 
Tires are just shi*y summer things. only had this tt for a week now! off to a great f'n start.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Neon Yellow Fluid Leak, Front (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_shouldn't be antifreeze. our cars are running G12 which is pink! hopefully in the next few hours it'll be thawed enough to get under there and take the skid plate off and have a looksie. 
I talked to a few of my friends that work at audi and vw dealerships and they think it could also be the pag system die for the AC. 
Tires are just shi*y summer things. only had this tt for a week now! off to a great f'n start.























while our cars use pink G12, not all owners use that. I almost guarentee your leaking coolant that either A. you've been using the wrong coolant and have been buying the cheap generic " FOR USE WITH ALL CARS" crap or B. The previous owner used crap coolant and u never changed it...


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Pentosin, aka "Green Gold", is hydraulic fluid the power steering system uses, and it is green, though more of a dark green. BUT, it could dilute in the snow and appear much brighter/lighter. The A/C dye is a possibility as well.
As an aside, AWD with high performance summer tires can be just as dangerous as RWD in the snow.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

sounds like power steering fluid to me too


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Wow sorry to hear that man, I just saw your imola purchase thread!
Yea powersteering fluid is likely the answer. I cannot think of anything else that low on the car. There is a power steering line bolted to the intercooler crosspipe. Idcheck that first. 
Not replacing the tires on my car when I first got it was the biggest mistake I made! A few months into owning the car I slid into the back of a diamond plated town truck and it sucked. A nice cracked bumper for me. They were Toyo proxies 4's and I will never buy a toyo tire in my life! The following summer I discovered dry only tires - I had my first set of Falken Azenis RT615's and I couldn't afford a winter set at the time so I just roughed it out. I'd spin all four wheels everywhere I went! So I made it to February actually valentines day and I parked at a resturaunt Then came out and 5 mins later I had a flat tire. The sidewalls were so solid that they froze and expanded and popped! I had to have the car towed andthays when the other half of my bumper got ripped off. 
Now I didn't mean to threadjack, I just figured it might be benifocial for you to laugh at someone elses misfortune ! --- I've done blizzaks winter & azenis spring/summer/fall ever since and never plan on buying "All season/high performance" tires again! 



_Modified by DougLoBue at 10:34 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

well i can add to that . 13 days into owning my car 800km on the odo, snow, mich pilot sports, snow, ice , slanted road, sidewalk. lets just say . i scratched the $hit out of my rims.lucky i didnt mess anything else up .. 
all seasons really suck .. they are great if you get alot of rain. thats about it though. but if you get snow , you really need snow tires .plain and simple, even the $hittiest snow tires will act better than any all season.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

OK, so i got the car up on some ramps, took off my skid plate and...........

nothing














There is no signs of a leak anywhere, I checked the lines everyone told me to check and i still cant find anything! So today i'm going to take it out on a little drive and try to figure it out. I measured the where-abouts of the leak, its like 18 inches back from the contact patch of the tire, and almost dead center of the car. Steering rack?! I hope not! lol


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Yellow!?!, your TT pi$$ed itself due to the shock of its off road event.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (TTC2k5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTC2k5* »_Yellow!?!, your TT pi$$ed itself due to the shock of its off road event.

LOL, The running joke is that the Imola Yellow has started to run off the car and drip under neath it! 
I guess today's agenda is check the resevior to see if its low and if not, take it out and see what happens!


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

What color coolant is in the tank, btw?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

pink G12. haha. That was the first thing I checked. I was like "dont tell me someone filled me with yellow crizzap" 
I just checks the Power steering resiviour, I'm right at the "max" fill line. i'm trying to delay the inevitable of going out and driving it.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Ouch, well, it's likely your A/C then. Do you have a blacklight? If not, go to the autoparts store and buy the el cheapo UV LED light for detecting A/C leaks. Turn the lights off in the garage and shine it around under the car. 
Just don't shine it in your eyes or your bed.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

Or the car, since its used, and I didnt break it in yet, so i dont really wunna know whats in the car! lol. Yeah i just put a dab of the power steering in the snow and its deffinately a more greenish than yellow, so im kinda leaning towards pag system dye right now.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

**UPDATE**just took it on its maiden voyage, no leaks yet, and the ac system must have pressure since the condesor still kicks on when i switch to AC or Defrost. 
I sat parked and did a "lock to lock" steering check and then moved and didn't see any flids either. i'm at a loss, maybe she really did piss herself when i took it off roading.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ok .. you may think im an idiot .. but this is what i say to do.\
first. if you have a garage,.. or know someone that can loan you theres ... so you can park it undercover, and away from weather. 
get a bunch of cardboard or white paper . lay it all over the place underneath the car. run the car for like 5-8 mins with the paper underneath . turn it off and wait..
see if there anything . 
because, you wouldnt ever think of it. but .. is it possible .. for say a racoon, or a dog, or a neighborhood cat . taking a pi$$ next to your tire ? animal pi$$ can look like automotive fluids.....


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_
because, you wouldnt ever think of it. but .. is it possible .. for say a racoon, or a dog, or a neighborhood cat . taking a pi$$ next to your tire ? animal pi$$ can look like automotive fluids..... 


nah, it was deffinately under my car, I noticed it when I was moving it around the driveway to shovel snow. and the leak followed my car! But its going into the dealership today for an alignment anyways. Good thing I waited a week for the springs to settle in before getting the alignment, otherwise after this offroad stint, i would have had to do it again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_
because, you wouldnt ever think of it. but .. is it possible .. for say a racoon, or a dog, or a neighborhood cat . taking a pi$$ next to your tire ? animal pi$$ can look like automotive fluids..... 

LOL or Hobo piss!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

well if it was under your car . it could have been a leprachaun.. green pi$$ and all......


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

**UPDATE** Took the car to the dealer for the alignment (since I lowered the car last week anyways) and get a spare key cut. Got the alignment situation taken care off and they used the UV lights and couldn't find any signs of a leak. 

_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_well if it was under your car . it could have been a leprachaun.. green pi$$ and all......









Viable option at this point. maybe someone drugged me.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

HAHAHAH ..!!
well glad it looks alright, it might have been there before you drove over it with your car. then when u came out and saw it .. it looked as if your car was leaking something .


----------

